# Got some cleaner onto hood of new aquarium



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

I recently got a 33 gal from a family member and needless to say they did not take care of it. I started to rinse off the lid in my bathtub, only to remember there was some CLR still soaking in the tub to clean it out. I rinsed the hood off the best I could to remove any traces of the stuff however....

I am wondering if I didn't get any of the CLR into the tank itself should I worry? 
I read the bottle and it stated that there is no ammonia, phosphates or bleach and that its bio degradable. 

Any ideas?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I don't know what's in CLR, but copoius rinising with clean water, and maybe running some prime or other water conditioner and carbon before running the tank just to absorb anything if you're really concerned.

Me, I'd just really rinse with water, and use a sponge to wipe clean to make sure there's no residues.


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply 
I figured if I really rinsed it it off and wipe it down with a clean cloth that it should be fine, just with all the crap I have gone through with my 15 gal, I just hope I didnt screw it up ahaha


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

You should be okay if you rinsed the hood off. The CLR MSDS sheet says that it is 81% - 89% diluted with water already in the container.
http://www.hescoinc.com/Msds/jelmar.html - Click the second link down.


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

Calmer said:


> You should be okay if you rinsed the hood off. The CLR MSDS sheet says that it is 81% - 89% diluted with water already in the container.
> http://www.hescoinc.com/Msds/jelmar.html - Click the second link down.


Thanks for the reply 
Can't wait to start this bad boy up.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Your welcome 
Good luck with the new aquarium.


----------

